# Comics  > Image Comics >  Descender Discussion

## AUScowboy

This book may move a bit slowly, but each of the first four issues have been very fun and enjoyable. Both the story and (especially) the art charm the hell out of me. Nguyen's art is so unique and looks like no one else, and Lemire's characterization of Tim, Doc Quon, Telsa and co.

#4 gave us some more info about Telsa, the UGC,  and Tim's supposedly impossible dream. I have really been loving this, and i really hope some of you all have too. Searched and couldn't find a recent Descender thread, so... anyone else pick up issh #4?

----------


## Maxpower00044

I love this book. Jeff Lemire knows how to make a grown man feel bad and I love him for it! Nguyen's art is fantastic as always. Lover he water color look! Driller is stealing the show for me, so I know at some point Lemire is going to make me cry like a little girl if something happens to Driller. Haha

----------


## 8BitRedBeard

This is a great series so far. The writing may be a little slow but it isn't bad and I just can't get over how fond I am of the artwork and colors. I've read #1 and #2 so far and I'm about to read #3. This series is one of my newer favorites!

----------


## buffalorock

This issue was probably the weakest but I still can't wait for the next one haha. I could look at that art all day long.

----------


## cc008

It may be moving a bit slow at the moment, but I'm no less blown away by how great it is.

----------


## quinnzel

I love everything about this book. It's definitely a highlight of my pull-list every week it comes out. Only 4 issues have come out and it's already one of my favorite books I'm currently reading, which is saying a lot, especially considering how many books are on my pull-list. The writing has been solid, emotional scenes come off devastatingly so and work extremely effectively, I absolutely adore the characters, and Dustin Nguyen's art is just too beautiful for words.

----------


## 8BitRedBeard

I just finished #3 and I am relieved and stoked about #4!

----------


## Detox

I actually love the pace of this book. Lemire and Nguyen have something amazing going here, i'm just soaking it all in.

----------


## Sandman55

Issue 1 was a masterpiece.  I enjoyed 3 and 4 more than  2.  We get to catch a glimpse of a new world which is just awesome. Thought the art in 4 was really nice.  This is one of my favorite series.

----------


## Mirkku

A wonderful story. The pace is, in my opinion, very adapted to its general atmosphere. Nguyen art is gorgeous as ever, maybe even better as time goes, and gives a strong look to the overall package.

----------


## Sans Simian

> I actually love the pace of this book. Lemire and Nguyen have something amazing going here, i'm just soaking it all in.


Same way for me. I actually let out a little sigh of disappointment when I got to the end of #4 yesterday because I didn't want it to be over with. 

The art may be minimalistic for some, but it's perfect for me.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Just finished 3 and 4.  I love the art and the design of Driller.  If you can make me want to buy a toy based on a book that is only four issues in you are a hell of a creator.  Is this one of those image books that have already been tapped for a tv series or movie?  If not it should be.  This is an excellent space saga.

----------


## cc008

> Just finished 3 and 4.  I love the art and the design of Driller.  If you can make me want to buy a toy based on a book that is only four issues in you are a hell of a creator.  Is this one of those image books that have already been tapped for a tv series or movie?  If not it should be.  This is an excellent space saga.


Yea, Sony picked it up before issue 1 even launched.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> Yea, Sony picked it up before issue 1 even launched.


Sweet.  Maybe we will get toys then.

----------


## Ragdoll

Issue 5 was pretty decent. The reveal at the end was pretty crazy. The issue was brutal, and next month we get to see the big climax to the first arc. I wonder what the stakes will be once the first volume is closed out. Predictions? I think Driller will die in a heroic fashion in the arena.

----------


## Rocket Rick

What a cliffhanger to the latest issue (regarding Quon's revelation)! And as always, the next issue cannot come soon enough. Five issues in, and this is one of the best comics out there.

----------


## new_onslaught

Issue 5 was so great! The plot thickens and the cliffhanger was awesome!

----------


## blackbolt396

> What a cliffhanger to the latest issue (regarding Quon's revelation)! And as always, the next issue cannot come soon enough. Five issues in, and this is one of the best comics out there.


This is my favorite  comic book  at this time great  art, great concept  and great characters  boy I love this comic.

----------


## blackbolt396

> Issue 5 was pretty decent. The reveal at the end was pretty crazy. The issue was brutal, and next month we get to see the big climax to the first arc. I wonder what the stakes will be once the first volume is closed out. Predictions? I think Driller will die in a heroic fashion in the arena.


Please  don't let driller  die.

----------


## Detox

> Please  don't let driller  die.


I hope he doesn't either, but even if it's not in the pits, I get the feeling that he's gonna sacrifice himself at some point in the not too distant future.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

Yeah, I'm a fan. Initially picked it up because of the art (I mean, who wouldn't, really?) but have enjoyed the story too up to this point. Issue Five's cliffhanger was great, it feels like the story can really push into a higher gear now as a result.

----------


## cc008

> This is my favorite  comic book  at this time great  art, great concept  and great characters  boy I love this comic.


Co-signed. It's the perfect book.

----------


## blackbolt396

> Co-signed. It's the perfect book.


It's Tintin  on steroids.

----------


## El Sombrero

Another great issue. Lots of plot development and I really like Lemire's pacing with how he peppers in little (and big) reveals each issue. Quon's reveal was great and was nicely foreshadowed with stuff like how quickly he was ready to sell out Tesla last issue. Thought it was cool how the kitchen cook was spying on the UGC. I like how Bandit is adorable yet all the characters find him so annoying. The main cast here is such a great bunch.

THEY CANNOT KILL DRILLER. I forbid it.

----------


## Sans Simian

The art was soooooo good this issue. Just amazing.

----------


## blackbolt396

> Another great issue. Lots of plot development and I really like Lemire's pacing with how he peppers in little (and big) reveals each issue. Quon's reveal was great and was nicely foreshadowed with stuff like how quickly he was ready to sell out Tesla last issue. Thought it was cool how the kitchen cook was spying on the UGC. I like how Bandit is adorable yet all the characters find him so annoying. The main cast here is such a great bunch.
> 
> THEY CANNOT KILL DRILLER. I forbid it.


Again  not driller anybody  but him.

----------


## new_onslaught

Do we know when 7 is coming or is 6 the last one? Hope not.

----------


## cc008

> Do we know when 7 is coming or is 6 the last one? Hope not.


The tpb comes out in September for 1-6. It'll probably be back a month or 2 after that. It's planned to be like 24 issues or so. I don't see it ending before then.

----------


## quinnzel

I'm also afraid Driller is going to die in the Arena. I hope not and that at the worst maybe he'll just be really badly damaged but I've sort of having that feeling of dread ever since they introduced Driller to the story that he won't have a good ending. I hope I'm wrong.

How did everyone react to Quon's confession at the end of issue 5? It was a great twist, but I think I was sort of expecting him to say something like that so it didn't take me off guard quite as much. Quon seemed sketchy to me in the earlier issues after Telsa and the gang found him and I kept wondering why he wouldn't know anything about the Harvesters if he was the supposed father of robotics.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> The tpb comes out in September for 1-6. It'll probably be back a month or 2 after that. It's planned to be like 24 issues or so. I don't see it ending before then.


Only 24?  That is both good and bad.  Good because after long runs of series like the sixth gun, chew and morning glories it is nice to have a quick 2 1/2 year story.  Sad because the art and story are sooo good!

----------


## harashkupo

> I'm also afraid Driller is going to die in the Arena. I hope not and that at the worst maybe he'll just be really badly damaged but I've sort of having that feeling of dread ever since they introduced Driller to the story that he won't have a good ending. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> How did everyone react to Quon's confession at the end of issue 5? It was a great twist, but I think I was sort of expecting him to say something like that so it didn't take me off guard quite as much. Quon seemed sketchy to me in the earlier issues after Telsa and the gang found him and I kept wondering why he wouldn't know anything about the Harvesters if he was the supposed father of robotics.


I agree that Quon's twist wasn't that surprising but I was taken off guard with his torture.    Severed limbs and water colors threw me for a loop there.
I'm excited to get to the mystery behind the Harvesters and how Quon came upon this technology which now that I think about it, it's probably sentient. 
This is a really good series.

----------


## quinnzel

> I agree that Quon's twist wasn't that surprising but I was taken off guard with his torture.    Severed limbs and water colors threw me for a loop there.


I'm totally with you there. Definitely wasn't expecting that and as brutal as it was, Dustin Nguyen still managed to make everything look great. Which sounds awful, but you get my drift  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## harashkupo

> I'm totally with you there. Definitely wasn't expecting that and as brutal as it was, Dustin Nguyen still managed to make everything look great. Which sounds awful, but you get my drift


HA! Yeah this is such a beautiful book and I would even call some parts very adorable.   I think that's what made the torture scene stand out so much.

----------


## Sans Simian

> HA! Yeah this is such a beautiful book and I would even call some parts very adorable.   I think that's what made the torture scene stand out so much.


It did sort of sneak up on you reading it. Like, "Oh, okay, Quon's going to get threatened with--OH HIS HAND IS GONE WHAT."

----------


## harashkupo

> It did sort of sneak up on you reading it. Like, "Oh, okay, Quon's going to get threatened with--OH HIS HAND IS GONE WHAT."


Maybe he'll get a better hand...a strong hand

----------


## Sans Simian

We can rebuild it; we have the technology!

----------


## harashkupo

Maybe something with a little more power

----------


## quinnzel

Well this thread's awesome factor just jumped by like 1000%  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Detox

> Maybe something with a little more power


That is one of my favorite jackass moments. Awesome.

----------


## harashkupo

> Well this thread's awesome factor just jumped by like 1000%


 :Embarrassment:  hehe



> That is one of my favorite jackass moments. Awesome.


Funnily enough, after posting that gif I went and popped that movie in cuz I had to watch it again.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

Just caught up the past couple issues.  I'm curious to see if the story takes a drastic change of direction after Quon's confession.  Like, perhaps focus more on who actually DID develop robotics, or the mission/adventure of finding him/her, etc.  I dunno, I always think of Suicide Risk and how after the first 2 arcs it did a 180 in what the story was actually about.  I find that stuff both fascinating and potentially disappointing.  But I definitely see potential in turning this into an epic story about them finding the true robotics master, perhaps he/she has transcended into some Harvester god or maybe is just a gray-haired hermit.

It's funny too, b/c as I was reading I always kept thinking "how old is Quon?  He does't seem 'old enough' to be the father of robotics, unless the progress of robotics was exponentially fast."

----------


## fred

Best simile ever.

----------


## JairamGanpat

The art in this book is amazing, and Quon's scene at the end of issue 5 was definitely surprising but I have to disagree with some of the people on here that there is a lot of plot development. We didn't really learn anything in issues 2-4. Issue 1 was a very strong start but the series dipped almost immediately in my opinion. I thought issue 5 WAS a return to form though and am excited about how the arc might end in issue 6.

----------


## Ragdoll

Issue 7 dropped today. The twist was predictable, but at least they didn't drag it out over multiple issues thinking we wouldn't figure it out. This arc should be fantastic, there are a lot of moving pieces after the revelations and events of this issue.

----------


## daningotham

I'm loving this series so far.  The writer and artist are 2 of my favorites.

----------


## thwhtGuardian

This comic will be 50% less fun if the robot dog doesn't return.

----------


## new_onslaught

Good to have descender back! #7 was really good. I guess Lemire wanted us to figure out who the new charater was, because there were so many hints, but again his introduction was good. I hope we will see Driller, Bandit and Tullis soon.

----------


## HsssH

Liked it, asides of last page "surprise" reveal. It would have been enough if he just said his name to the bounty hunter. Due to Tim mentioning him by name at the start and his unhealthy interest in Tim, I think most of us would have figured it out if he said only name. Instead he told everything to person that he met couple of minutes ago... felt completely unnatural.

----------


## Sandman55

Great issue here with #7.  1, 4, 5, and 6 have been the best in my opinion and this is right up there with those.  The first 5 pages are as good as it gets as far as art goes.  Great sequence. Also like the wide title screen quite a bit.  Theyve gone pretty Star Wars with this issue. More so then the first arc but whose countin.

----------


## cc008

The reveal at the end may have been kind of predictable, but I loved it regardless. This book is amazing.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

Finally caught up on reading the last four issues and I love it. Thought the initial few issues were fine, obviously looked great but didn't really hook me as much as I'd hoped, but that's completely changed now. The more characters/worlds that Lemire introduces, the more into it I'm getting. 

Certainly looking forward to where the imagination of both writer and artist take this book now!

----------


## cc008

I know originally this was planned to be 24 issues or so according to Lemire and I noticed in a recent letters column of an issue, it's gone up to 40 or so. Couldn't be happier. This is my favorite book being published right now.

----------


## Sandman55

> I know originally this was planned to be 24 issues or so according to Lemire and I noticed in a recent letters column of an issue, it's gone up to 40 or so. Couldn't be happier. This is my favorite book being published right now.


I will be picking up Descender, Black Science, Injection, Low, and the new Batman tomorrow.  Looking forward to all 5 and will probably read Descender first.  The cover looks like it might be the best cover since issue 1.  Though all three covers in the new Arc have been really strong.

----------


## Maxpower00044

This most recent issue (#18) was amazing. Two really cool twists that could change the whole series! Just top notch stuff.

----------


## daningotham

This series is awesome.  Lemire is one of my favorite writers right now.  And the water color artwork is just pure greatness.

----------


## cc008

It's my favorite Image series and I say that without hesitation.. I also say that while pulling Lazarus, LOW, East of West, and Southern Bastards. Can't wait to read the latest issue.

----------


## cc008

Anyone read #22 yet? Kicked off Rise of the Robots, which is being billed as an "event" for the book. Lemire has said that the book was originally going to end after this, but it's going to continue with many more stories planned. Thought it was a real good issue though. Badass moment for Dr Quon too.

----------


## npasto

I've been keeping up with it. I think I like Black Hammer more, but everything by Lemire is worth reading IMO.

----------


## daningotham

Great series, I have actually been buying both covers during Rise of the Robots, the normal cover and the wrap around cover.  Both are awesome.

----------


## cc008

> Great series, I have actually been buying both covers during Rise of the Robots, the normal cover and the wrap around cover.  Both are awesome.


How can you not get the wrap around cover? So much Dustin Nguyen goodness.

----------


## daningotham

> How can you not get the wrap around cover? So much Dustin Nguyen goodness.


Exactly, but I like the normal cover too so I just decided to get both. ;-)

----------


## cc008

> Exactly, but I like the normal cover too so I just decided to get both. ;-)


Hey you don't have to explain to me lol I love this series. I hope it ends up going longer than originally planned.

----------


## Qwerty

I got the regular cover.  I actually took the wrap around cover for the last issue back and switched it out for the regular cover

----------


## cc008

#24 was so good. Driller's the best.. I always breeze through these issues though. They go so quickly.

----------


## daningotham

> #24 was so good. Driller's the best.. I always breeze through these issues though. They go so quickly.


I love Driller too.  I need to get like an action figure of him or something.

----------


## Qwerty

> I love Driller too.  I need to get like an action figure of him or something.


Was just going to say this.  Maybe we will get an animated movie out of this when all is said and done and we will get figures then.

----------


## cc008

> Was just going to say this.  Maybe we will get an animated movie out of this when all is said and done and we will get figures then.


Sony is way ahead of you

----------


## Sparko

Just started reading Descender, I’m two issues in and it’s so far so great!

----------


## daningotham

> Just started reading Descender, Im two issues in and its so far so great!


I just re-read the entire series again recently too.  I really love it.  Super excited for Ascender to start next month now.

----------


## Sparko

Finished the series and yeah, pretty good stuff. It’s not my favorite Lemire or Sci-Fi book, but I liked it enough to keep on my shelf to reread later.

----------

